# Laptop Reliability Study: Asus and Toshiba Come Out on Top



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Laptop Reliability Study: Asus and Toshiba Come Out on Top.

*New data from SquareTrade (one of the bigger warranty providers) says Asus and Toshiba have the least hardware malfunctions over 3 years, while one-in-four HP laptops are projected to experience problems. Oh, and crappy netbooks are worst of all.*





















> Manufacturers proved to be a more reliable determinant of reliability than the type of laptop and should be a greater factor in making a purchase decision.


-- Tom


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool ,i have Toshiba

Some how distinctively when looking to buy my first laptop i picked the Toshiba

I do have good instincts


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Toshiba is reliable? Since when! It's the most screwed up company. Not just their computers, but everything they make breaks within the matter of a single year. I've experience this, my grandmother has experienced this, my neighbor experienced this, my friend experienced this, and even the manager at my the local best buy has experienced this. That's 5 people. Products we've experienced has included laptops, tv's, vcr's, and a dvd player.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well ,iv had good experiences with this laptop except for the preinstalled bloat ware and do i beat the hell out of it every day? Yes ,in my car and drive slashing at my at my house ,this laptop has been dropped car heated and my family borrows it with out my supervision and i got a big family.

Im not no fan boy but iv got nothing on this laptop to complain about yet

now day's you cant even move a TV from one room to another with out worrying about 
some solder connection getting loose regardless of what brand ,it's called supply and demand ,get used to it because everything dies due to money.

Build you own laptop from scratch ,maybe you should complain about the economy because that's why products suck.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> Toshiba is reliable? Since when! It's the most screwed up company. Not just their computers, but everything they make breaks within the matter of a single year. I've experience this, my grandmother has experienced this, my neighbor experienced this, my friend experienced this, and even the manager at my the local best buy has experienced this. That's 5 people. Products we've experienced has included laptops, tv's, vcr's, and a dvd player.


Hi namenotfound,

At least the manager at your local best buy has the best buy crew to complain to - ho hum, their rep is not the best!

As for Toshiba, they have offered Linux much longer than most other laptop mfgrs - they must have had a good instinct to do that - i.e. Windows sux.

-- Tom


----------

